# Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pi 2540 Motherboard defekt?



## Zool (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe von einer Bekannten den oben genannten Laptop mit folgender Diagnose bekommen: Es lief wohl eine Flüssigkeit in die Tastatur, angeblich aber eine gerine Menge. Das Notebook lief weiter, wurde dann aber auf anraten anderer heruntergefahren und getrocknet. Wie genau das vonstatten ging kann ich nicht beurteilen. Jedenfalls startete das Notebook danach nicht mehr, nicht einmal der POST-Screen ist zu sehen. Das einzige was funktioniert sind die LEDs für Großschreibung und die der Webcam. Ausserdem ist zu beginn ein zweimaliges Klacken zu hören, was wohl der Zugriff auf das DVD-Laufwerk sein dürfte. Ausserdem bleibt das Display dauerhaft schwarz. Der Anschluss eines externen Monitors ergab dasselbe.

Ich habe das Notebook inzwischen schon zerlegt, sichtbare defekte gibt es keine. Jedoch bekomme ich trotz entfernen beider RAM-Bausteine keinen Peep-code. Ich vermute aber, dass eigentlich jedes Notebook einen Speeker haben sollte? Deswegen vermute ich ein defektes Motherboard. Einen Biosreset habe ich ebenfalls schon versucht, leider ohne Erfolg. Für Ratschläge wäre ich dankbar, auch wenn das Gerät nicht mehr das neueste ist.

Mfg Zool


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2011)

Kann man leider schwer buerteilen, es liegt aber nahe, dass die Flüsigkeit irgendwo einen Kurzschluss verursacht hat. So was kann dann auch nur extrem schwer zu sehen sein, ggf ist auch was unter einen Chip "gekrochen"


----------

